# 2009



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

i feel depressed already.......


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ummm why, can you elaborate a bit if you want a bit of a chat


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Ummm why, can you elaborate a bit if you want a bit of a chat


*cracks knuckles* where do i begin....only joking, Basically Im wanting to leave UK and Dubai is one of my only options- I had a job offer, pending salary request (which I asked for the going rate) and I have heard nowt for 3 weeks- but anyway the more i research Dubai the more I am put off it-Expats calling it a dump,large "if you dont like it pi$$ off" feeling, etc- If you trawl through this forum you will find more negatives than pos..expensive living+world economic meltdown, Dangerous roads, holiday makers jailed for months for showing each other affection(not the beach couple), employers treating employees very poorly. Quite a few people seem to only be motivated by earning mega money.
I fully understand i am a guest in another country but is it really that bad over there- I also understand people tend to write/report/moan about the bad things but Im seriously getting cold feet even if it all goes through..I am possibly also going through an early midlife crisis according to my gf.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Before I came to live here I paid the place a visit on May 2008. My husband had been living and working here since Jan 1, so it was a visit to see what to bring and just check it out. I hated it then, but love it now, now I have a car and can drive around in air conditioned comfort, it gives me a bit of my indepence back, made friends been out a few places for drinks. Love the adventure of the roads, and they aren't that bad really, the traffics the worst of it. It's what you make of it, I can't wait to get back there from hols in Aus my home. Hope this helps, others will tell you how much they love it


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Beore Icame to live here I paid the place a visit on May 2008. My hausband had been living and working here from Jan 1, so it was a visit to see what to bring and just check it out. I hated it then, but love it now, now I have a car and can drive around in air conditioned comfort, fives me a bit of my indepence back, made friends been out a few places for drinks. Love the adventure of the roads, and they aren't that bad really, the traffics the worst of it. It's what you make of it, I can't wait to get back there from hols in Aus my home


i didnt think wimen could drive over there? thats one thing that is confusing, the rules are so foggy...no kissing or short skirts etc in public then when i look at photos on dubizzle (at chi) there are blokeys with opened shorts and ladies with boob tubes and belts on snogging etc... how come they aint banged up but others are? i have no problem abiding by rules as long as i am clear on what they are.... and believe me there are some very conflicting information sites out there, official and non. anyway thank for your help i feel much better after that rant.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

i blame the people who gave women the RIGHT to drive (and vote)...

How ****ing wrong was that?


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> i blame the people who gave women the RIGHT to drive (and vote)...
> 
> How ****ing wrong was that?


exactly! if it was the same everywhere i wouldnt be having so much trouble persuading the misses Dubai is a good move...juskidding.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> exactly! if it was the same everywhere i wouldnt be having so much trouble persuading the misses Dubai is a good move...juskidding.


Just make sure she wears loads of black....


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> i didnt think wimen could drive over there? thats one thing that is confusing, the rules are so foggy...no kissing or short skirts etc in public then when i look at photos on dubizzle (at chi) there are blokeys with opened shorts and ladies with boob tubes and belts on snogging etc... how come they aint banged up but others are? i have no problem abiding by rules as long as i am clear on what they are.... and believe me there are some very conflicting information sites out there, official and non. anyway thank for your help i feel much better after that rant.


Women can drive in the UAE- its in Saudi Arabia where they can't.

Dress "codes" vary between the emirates.
Dubai is the most liberal, though they are cracking down on poorly dressed people in the malls now ( about time)
Here in Sharjah, it is more conservative, as are Umm Al Quwain, RAK, Fujeirah and Ajman.
Abu Dhabi is somewhere in the middle- more conservative than Dubai.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Women can drive in the UAE- its in Saudi Arabia where they can't.
> 
> Dress "codes" vary between the emirates.
> Dubai is the most liberal, though they are cracking down on poorly dressed people in the malls now ( about time)
> ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And ugly women aren't allowed to drive here jamie....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And ugly women aren't allowed to drive here jamie....


that is not true! im always seeing you being driven around...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> sgilli3 said:
> 
> 
> > Women can drive in the UAE- its in Saudi Arabia where they can't.
> ...


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> mrjamie79 said:
> 
> 
> > I think beach wear should be worn at the beach- not the malls/public places
> ...


----------



## Mohamed Al Marzouqi (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't mean to scare you off, but another thing that you might find repulsive is that men in Dubai under Shria'a law have to grow beards and women MUST cover their faces and hands (regardless of their nationality/religion). And NEVER hold hands in public unless you want them chopped off by the religious police.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Mohamed Al Marzouqi said:


> I don't mean to scare you off, but another thing that you might find repulsive is that men in Dubai under Shria'a law have to grow beards and women MUST cover their faces and hands (regardless of their nationality/religion). And NEVER hold hands in public unless you want them chopped off by the religious police.


Are you kidding? how does dubai hold expectations of being a successful tourist destination? Id better post this thread onto dubai holiday forums


----------



## Mohamed Al Marzouqi (Jan 2, 2009)

oops, sorry i meant to put this icon , my mistake


----------



## Mohamed Al Marzouqi (Jan 2, 2009)

lol, your gf was right, you really are going through an early midlife crisis.

A piece of advice, don't make up your mind based on what you see/read on the internet, book a flight and come check the place out yourself and then decide whether or not it would work out for you and your gf. However, i really appreciate how you are trying to learn about the culture/traditins/laws of this country as i've seen many expats who'd come here and seem not to know a thing about its culture and its peope, nor do they have respect for it.

And cover your butt for everyone's sake.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Mohamed Al Marzouqi said:


> lol, your gf was right, you really are going through an early midlife crisis.
> 
> A piece of advice, don't make up your mind based on what you see/read on the internet, book a flight and come check the place out yourself and then decide whether or not it would work out for you and your gf. However, i really appreciate how you are trying to learn about the culture/traditins/laws of this country as i've seen many expats who'd come here and seem not to know a thing about its culture and its peope, nor do they have respect for it.
> 
> And cover your butt for everyone's sake.


you are dead right i must come and check for meself-its easy to get wrapped up in other peoples experience. I think i will settle ok, i m even preparing to get married....i could handle the culture but its not just about me.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> sgilli3 said:
> 
> 
> > may i ask where you are from?
> ...


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> mrjamie79 said:
> 
> 
> > Im from Oz.
> ...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> you are dead right i must come and check for meself-its easy to get wrapped up in other peoples experience. I think i will settle ok, i m even preparing to get married....i could handle the culture but its not just about me.


look, I really, REALLY hate being told what to do, and I can be quite intolerant sometimes (because I just want to have my way, ALWAYS), however, I've found Dubai to be incredibly tolerant. There is NOTHING that I have not been able to do in Dubai because I can't. OK, can't kiss in public (I assure you this does not apply to bars or nightclubs though, as you frequently see people sticking their tongues in other people's mouths ), and one should make the effort to have covered shoulders when going to the mall, however, isn't that a small price to pay for having a great beach lifestyle, decent paying jobs, great night life, some luxuries that you may not be able to afford back home, expand your knowledge of middle east, add a great experience to your resume, etc? In my opinion is very well worth it (otherwise I would have left a few months ago!!)

come here on a short research trip and you'll see....


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

sgilli3 said:


> Im from Oz.


You've said the magic abbreviation 








Thank me later for this


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> There is NOTHING that I have not been able to do in Dubai because I can't...


What about dancing in Mai Tai's - Angry Izzy came out that night


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> What about dancing in Mai Tai's - Angry Izzy came out that night


well yeah but they are idiots in this place and since then i didn't go back and took my moves somewhere else


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> well yeah but they are idiots in this place and since then i didn't go back and took my moves somewhere else


Definitely their loss mi corazon!!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> look, I really, REALLY hate being told what to do, and I can be quite intolerant sometimes (because I just want to have my way, ALWAYS), however, I've found Dubai to be incredibly tolerant. There is NOTHING that I have not been able to do in Dubai because I can't. OK, can't kiss in public (I assure you this does not apply to bars or nightclubs though, as you frequently see people sticking their tongues in other people's mouths ), and one should make the effort to have covered shoulders when going to the mall, however, isn't that a small price to pay for having a great beach lifestyle, decent paying jobs, great night life, some luxuries that you may not be able to afford back home, expand your knowledge of middle east, add a great experience to your resume, etc? In my opinion is very well worth it (otherwise I would have left a few months ago!!)
> 
> come here on a short research trip and you'll see....


thanks for your advice it all helps. next move is the research trip....


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> thanks for your advice it all helps. next move is the research trip....


As I said from the start the best move is to try before you buy, you'll love it your bride will love it, and I always keep my bikini for by the pool and put on the long boardies thongs and singlet for the shops. lol. I have seen some really disrespectful out fits here, But never seen anyone arrested for it. I keep the brief boob showing outfits for home, and hols in Bali (5weeks till then). mate you should see the dress shop, lingrie shop windows. If they can sell it we must be able to wear it


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Mohamed Al Marzouqi said:


> lol, your gf was right, you really are going through an early midlife crisis.
> 
> A piece of advice, don't make up your mind based on what you see/read on the internet, book a flight and come check the place out yourself and then decide whether or not it would work out for you and your gf. However, i really appreciate how you are trying to learn about the culture/traditins/laws of this country as i've seen many expats who'd come here and seem not to know a thing about its culture and its peope, nor do they have respect for it.
> 
> And cover your butt for everyone's sake.


excellent come back


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> excellent come back


i had a back,sack and crack wax especially for this pic lol


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

oh my. Scary visual. Out of my head, out of my head. 
On a lighter note, glad to know that when I get there that I will not be thrown in jail for having boobage beyond what is the norm.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

dzdoc said:


> oh my. Scary visual. Out of my head, out of my head.
> On a lighter note, glad to know that when I get there that I will not be thrown in jail for having boobage beyond what is the norm.


is that a real word lol


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Mohamed Al Marzouqi said:


> men in Dubai under Shria'a law have to grow beards and women MUST cover their faces and hands (regardless of their nationality/religion). And NEVER hold hands in public unless you want them chopped off by the religious police.


Al Marzougi you know it’s not a true, even if just a joke. people come to this forum to get information about uae and dubai. And maybe some people will think it’s true without knowing that you are joking about this


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Boobage is a word ya'll here in the south. A mixture of boob, cleavage, nice tan, and great perfume. Boobage get yourself some ya'll.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dzdoc said:


> Boobage is a word ya'll here in the south. A mixture of boob, cleavage, nice tan, and great perfume. Boobage get yourself some ya'll.


Is NC - North Carolina?


----------



## arthurjo (Jan 5, 2009)

not a bad place really


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

dzdoc said:


> Boobage is a word ya'll here in the south. A mixture of boob, cleavage, nice tan, and great perfume. Boobage get yourself some ya'll.


Got it just embarrassed to flaunt it here, I think its disrespectful of the culture here save it for holidays


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Is NC - North Carolina?


I would suspect so........ but they taaaalllkk fuuunnnyy!!  (as an American, I can say that!! LOL!! I can never understand those "Southerners"!!)


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't try to flaunt it. They just peek out sometimes and I find guys I am talking to are suddenly drooling and staring at my chest. NC is North Carolina. We do not talk funny here we just talk sloooowwwwlllllyyy so you guys can keep up with our thoughts. Beautiful place. Not selling my house or land here just going to experience the world for a few years. BTW do not have southern accent, lived in the North for a long time. I do however understand the local dialect.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

dzdoc said:


> I don't try to flaunt it. They just peek out sometimes and I find guys I am talking to are suddenly drooling and staring at my chest. NC is North Carolina. We do not talk funny here we just talk sloooowwwwlllllyyy so you guys can keep up with our thoughts. Beautiful place. Not selling my house or land here just going to experience the world for a few years. BTW do not have southern accent, lived in the North for a long time. I do however understand the local dialect.


Back to the pooch I feel yr pain my dog is not allowed either I have a Staffie


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Back to the pooch I feel yr pain my dog is not allowed either I have a Staffie


Thanks I feel you right back. It's almost a deal breaker for me. I have had him since he was 4 weeks old and he is going to be very sad. His brother was just put to sleep last month and he is grieving for him. The only bright spot is that my husband will be home with him most of the time. BTW why are you up? It is late there isn't it?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

dzdoc said:


> Thanks I feel you right back. It's almost a deal breaker for me. I have had him since he was 4 weeks old and he is going to be very sad. His brother was just put to sleep last month and he is grieving for him. The only bright spot is that my husband will be home with him most of the time. BTW why are you up? It is late there isn't it?


I'm in Sydney at the moment last night I got on the net 3am when I got home from night out because its about 8pm in Dubai at that time


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

dzdoc said:


> I don't try to flaunt it. They just peek out sometimes and I find guys I am talking to are suddenly drooling and staring at my chest. NC is North Carolina. We do not talk funny here we just talk sloooowwwwlllllyyy so you guys can keep up with our thoughts. Beautiful place. Not selling my house or land here just going to experience the world for a few years. BTW do not have southern accent, lived in the North for a long time. I do however understand the local dialect.


Where in NC are you from? I took an assignment (I was a travel nurse in the States) in Rocky Point. Was there for 3 months and traveed down to Charlotte, over to Cherokee, Outer Banks, etc. Beautiful part of the country but so dang humid!! Of course, I went at the worst part of the year - June-Aug!!!


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

I live in Greensboro. It is humid but not many places you can go from beautiful seacoast to mountains all in the same state. I live in the middle. Traveling nurse work is great here. We have a shortage. You should come in sept-nov or mar-may. It is gorgeous during that time. My husband will be staying here and running his business while I do my thing in Dubai.


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> I'm in Sydney at the moment last night I got on the net 3am when I got home from night out because its about 8pm in Dubai at that time


ahh the place I want to vacation to. Never been and it is a dream of mine to go there. Want to see New Zealand too. You from there?


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

dzdoc said:


> I live in Greensboro. It is humid but not many places you can go from beautiful seacoast to mountains all in the same state. I live in the middle. Traveling nurse work is great here. We have a shortage. You should come in sept-nov or mar-may. It is gorgeous during that time. My husband will be staying here and running his business while I do my thing in Dubai.


Oh, yes!! The travel nursing gig was the best thing I ever did. Traveled for 7 years doing it - all over the US. In fact, I produced the first ever in the US a Travel Nursing Convention - Vegas last September. We had tremendous response.

But, I am over here in Dubai doing non-clinical stuff and I am not sure I like it but it is a challenge. Sometime different and I am learning lots.

What do you do?


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Nickel said:


> Oh, yes!! The travel nursing gig was the best thing I ever did. Traveled for 7 years doing it - all over the US. In fact, I produced the first ever in the US a Travel Nursing Convention - Vegas last September. We had tremendous response.
> 
> But, I am over here in Dubai doing non-clinical stuff and I am not sure I like it but it is a challenge. Sometime different and I am learning lots.
> 
> What do you do?


Hi Nickel. Very nice to meet you. I am a family physician getting ready to veer off the beaten path. Want to travel and do locums for a while. I have been offered a position at the Atlantis but am waiting for my office to be redone after the fire. Actually getting ready to go get all my documents attested what a process that is.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

dzdoc said:


> Hi Nickel. Very nice to meet you. I am a family physician getting ready to veer off the beaten path. Want to travel and do locums for a while. I have been offered a position at the Atlantis but am waiting for my office to be redone after the fire. Actually getting ready to go get all my documents attested what a process that is.


And VERY nice to meet you!! (in cyber space)

What a coincidence!! I am actually here to set up primary care clinics. I am hoping the first one will be ready to start operating in about 6 months. We might have to "talk" when you get here....... and I mean that seriously. Please keep in touch. I truly would like to "pick your brain" for the MD side of things, or heck, just talk about the US. 

Locums are great. I have worked with many in my travels - up in Barrow, AK, had some of the best locums. Plus on the Navajo Indian Rez (AZ). All the Locums loved what they did.

BTW, I think you are female, correct? (and I don't mean to sound sexist)


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Nickel said:


> And VERY nice to meet you!! (in cyber space)
> 
> What a coincidence!! I am actually here to set up primary care clinics. I am hoping the first one will be ready to start operating in about 6 months. We might have to "talk" when you get here....... and I mean that seriously. Please keep in touch. I truly would like to "pick your brain" for the MD side of things, or heck, just talk about the US.
> 
> ...


Yes I am female. The dog is male. Hopefully I will get there soon arrgghh keep getting delayed. Luckily, have my job for now. PM me anytime. We will meet up when I get there. I will pm you then.


----------

